# Fender Skirts Badly Cracked



## AZarcher (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 2007 21RS Outback. I have made some upgrades, but have not decided what to do about the fender skirts which have cracks and have pulled loose from the silicone. These skirts have a series of screws plus a layer of silicone that were used in the original installation. The skirt is attached beginning at the back edge, then across the top to the front edge. Each side has a skirt that forms the wheel well for two tires (tandem axle). First idea is to use thin but rigid sheet aluminum, cutting it out with the old skirt as a pattern. and install with the screws and silicone. Painting it would help, but this would not be as pretty as the original, but stronger. The second idea would be to install the aluminum sheet behind the original as a way of reinforcing the system.

Any thoughts or other ideas on this problem.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We had the skirting replaced on our 1 side of our first TT after the section over the wheel was savagely attacked by a gas pump guard post. Don't remember exact cost ... but it wasn't exorbitant. Just an idea...


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I just had both fender skirts replaced under warranty. They were both cracked at each screw hole. On the passenger side, one of the cracks went al the way to the bottom. I was wondering what I would do next year when they cracked again. I will keep an eye on this post for ideas!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cracks are mostly due to over tightened screws.

To help things from getting worse.

Get some thick plastic strips, like vinyl siding moulding of rubber base board trim.
You will need to have this cut in lengths that you can work with and 1 " wide.
Back screws out of wheel skirt and then place the cut plastic behind the skirt and screw into it (not to tight).
Bottom out and then back off the screw a 1/4 to 1/2 turn.

This is tight enough with the caulking to hold the wheel skirt in place without deforming the skirt and the plastic has much better holding power then the very thin aluminum siding.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

My skirts cracked and were replaced under warranty. I believe a skirt costs around $50 if you choose to buy a replacement. Be extra careful that the right ones are ordered as there are several different versions of the skirts. It took a couple shots before I finally got the correct ones.

I actually ended up installing the skirts that Keystone sent me myself. It is not very hard to do. Before I installed the new skirts I epoxied the back around the screw holes to hopefully prevent future cracking. As stated above, be careful not to overtighten the screws.

Funny thing is that a few weeks after installing the new skirts, I had a blowout and the brand new skirt was damaged beyond repair!! Had to replace it again with yet another new one.

DAN


----------

